# 100% Paper



## BKSPicture (Oct 7, 2012)

*Technical info*
Camera: ZEISS IKON DONATA 9x12 from the late 1920s
Lens: Preminar 135mm f:4,5
Film: Ilford MGIV darkroom papper (paper negative)
Place: Uddevalla / Sweden




No frame ver:


----------



## terri (Oct 7, 2012)

I've not seen anyone posting paper negatives here in quite some time.        Nice work!    The top one seems a mite sharper, but both have a lovely, dreamy quality.    Do I detect a slight light leak?


----------



## BKSPicture (Oct 8, 2012)

terri said:


> I've not seen anyone posting paper negatives here in quite some time.        Nice work!    The top one seems a mite sharper, but both have a lovely, dreamy quality.    Do I detect a slight light leak?



The secound image is the same but I cropped the frame.
Many thanks for your nice comment, always appreciated!


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2012)

You are very welcome.         Keep it up!


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you tried the new direct positive paper from Harman?  It's contrasty as ****, but I hear if you pre-flash it it gets better (still need to do that to confirm)  - I love the results I got from it so far though (just need to get that darn contrast down)


----------



## BKSPicture (Dec 9, 2012)

orlovphoto said:


> Have you tried the new direct positive paper from Harman?  It's contrasty as ****, but I hear if you pre-flash it it gets better (still need to do that to confirm)  - I love the results I got from it so far though (just need to get that darn contrast down)



Never used any positive paper and you still ends up with a mirrored image so I don't think I will give that a go.
I do I contact print to get a posetive and you can also controle the contrast with filters.

Many thanks for the nice feedback.


----------

